# How many Women on here take Archery Seriously?



## B&B archers (Nov 11, 2009)

*Serious Women Archer*

I am a women that takes my archery seriously and even with my husband as much as he likes his archery sometimes I think I like it more than he does but with color co-ordination. I think the women in this sport are growing in numbers and it is evident by the demand for manufacturers to bring out more and more short draw and pink bows and accessories. So my question for you is which part of AT are these so called offensive pictures of women because I am yet to come across any of these pictures.I visit the womens forum quite a lot and have seen all types of women archers and yes maybe some of the boys do want to show off their wives I don't see anything wrong with that. I certainly don't expect my husband to insist that I wear my Sunday best and as you would know you can't wear really loose fitting clothing when shooting. So please don't take offense and please don't make archery out to be a sexist sport as we have enough trouble as it is attracting women archers.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

MrsMysticFlight said:


> I got on here the other day at my husbands recommendation and got a little upset with all the half naked women in pictures and really upset me. I take my archery and hunting very seriously. My husband got me into shooting couple years ago and I really enjoy it but seeing all the t*ts and a** on here really upset me.
> 
> Just wondering if I am the only woman that really wonders if these half naked women such as "laura" really are taking the sport to heart or are just a paid face to sell.


I can't say I take the sport TOO seriously - but then again I don't take much of anything very serious  But I am very involved in Archery and, FWIW, yes Laura Francese is a top notch archer, she shoots competitively and hunts as well. I'm sure she would outshoot most guys on here any day of the week. And she's beautiful to boot! I don't see any "provocative" photos here on AT, maybe I'm just missing them...


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I take the sport very seriously. Archery is all i do. I also believe that Laura is a great hunter.. I have seen some of the monsters she has shot. She is an archer and also a model, and im sure she takes both very seriouly....I


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I take archery VERY seriously. No I'm not thrilled about some of the pictures I have come across but I just don't go look again. There are alot of very pretty women and some very good looking guys on here. I guess if their SO's want to show them off they can. There's alot for me to check out on here I just avoid what I dont want to see. You'll end up the same way.

I am happy as long as I can go to my 3D and Indoor shoots and don't have to see women in bikinis lol. I think if I had to deal with that I'd probably give it up. It's not that I have a problem with them I have a problem with the drool everywhere from the men. lol Though I do think it'd help my scores against the guys  

I'll be honest when I first joined I noticed alot more pictures and 'guy' talk that I didn't appreciate it. Don't let it get under your skin, if you love it stick with it and steer clear of the posts you might not like. Good luck


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am probably too serious....but archery is what I do and what I will continue to do, I love it and shoot every chance I get!!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Archers are from all backgrounds/walks of life so many will dress how they please. Like everything you know?

I take archery seriously, I am very passionate about it.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I am another female archer who is serious about it. 

AT is a great place to learn about archery in general, and most of the people are not interested in promoting the t&a that bothers you.

I love the women's forum, and poke around in the other ones sometimes...Kinda like tv...when u don't like what u see, change the channel. 

Happy Shooting!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Glad you stopped by the women's forum!  As the "sticky" reads.. this isn't a dating service, and if any of the FEW "jerks" stop in to "wolf whistle" or make inappropriate comments, there are moderators that'll take care of 'em! 

Yeah, sometimes a thread is started in the general archery forum or somewhere, with some guy posting pics of his wife or girlfriend holding a bow, (or some advertisement with a "sexy" model holding a bow) and trying to get the other guys to look and make comments about how "hot" she is or whatever.. small-minded men stuff.. and when one over-grown "boy" acts up, other over-grown "boys" think they've gotta chime in and try to out-do each other.. But there are GOOD guys that post too, guys that are genuinely PROUD of the archery accomplishments of the women in their lives, that are truly wanting to get there wives, girlfriends, daughters and mothers involved and be successful.

Anyway, stop on by the women's forum, have fun, learn stuff, enjoy the stories and successes of your fellow lady shooters, share some stories of your own.. it's all good!  I can only DREAM of shooting as well as many of these ladies, but they're always great to answer questions and they aren't trying to "one-up" each other all the time, like a lot of the guys threads!  Happy shooting!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

I enjoy my archery... but I enjoy my humour too. So I will admit to initiating a few "problems" in our "mayhem" forums like MV. If you don't like it ... I wouldn't visit there.

When I'm shooting with the boys it's not about T&A. It's about that nice clean shot that you know is going straight to the X.

As for some of the "paid faces" as you've put it ... don't be quick to judge. Some of them are very talented archers that have earned their place, and just happen to be knock out beauties as well. You don't have to be ugly to be a serious archer.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Glad you stopped by the women's forum!  As the "sticky" reads.. this isn't a dating service, and if any of the FEW "jerks" stop in to "wolf whistle" or make inappropriate comments, there are moderators that'll take care of 'em!
> 
> Yeah, sometimes a thread is started in the general archery forum or somewhere, with some guy posting pics of his wife or girlfriend holding a bow, (or some advertisement with a "sexy" model holding a bow) and trying to get the other guys to look and make comments about how "hot" she is or whatever.. small-minded men stuff.. and when one over-grown "boy" acts up, other over-grown "boys" think they've gotta chime in and try to out-do each other.. But there are GOOD guys that post too, guys that are genuinely PROUD of the archery accomplishments of the women in their lives, that are truly wanting to get there wives, girlfriends, daughters and mothers involved and be successful.
> 
> ...


Very well said! Go out have fun and shoot, then come back to the ladies forum for some great pointers and commraderie.


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

The first time I saw Laura, I had nearly the same close minded attitude. It only took a few minutes of being in her company that I realized that she is a VERY nice person. Some of her accomplishments include being able to still look good enough in her 30's to land a professional cheerleading spot on the Bills. The Martin bow ads are not as risque as other ads. They don't bother me at all one way or another. 

Laura is a very good archer and hunter. She loves the outdoors and enjoys life. I can't fault her for being a very nice looking person. She takes really good care to stay that way. Until you take a few moments to actually get to know somebody, don't be quick to judge them.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

ARCHERY IS MY LIFE second to God and luckily, my husband loves it as much as I do. I take it very seriously and sometimes people annoy me when they don't appreciate it as much, but it's just because they don't have the same passion that I do. They can't help that and I can't either. I haven't seen anything risque or inappropriate on here.

And as far as Laura goes....she is freakin' hot & talented and if I were offered some of the opportunities that she has had, then I would do it exactly the same way. She rocks!


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to add and as posted above I've never been to a shoot where there has been any problem with T&A. Honestly most of the men there were so happy there was a female on the course (for the right reasons) that they would help me, encourage me and made it a blast. Most of them would talk about their wives/gfs saying they wish they would join. 

I broke down like a little baby during one shoot over some stuff that was going on and it screwed with my shooting. I gave up and said I was done. Those boys followed me and talked me into shooting again and supported me......


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

I avoid the "guy" talk, and don't worry about the models, the companies are trying to sell their bows. The fastest growing area in archery is women, young adults, so they should be respectable about where they put certain adds. I have not seen any worse than go-daddy adds on tv though?


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

These are my kind of women archer photos:
My daughter shooting at her second tournament ever. She took 1st in her class with a 422-11x:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:, Robin Hooded and arrow:wav::wav:, and beat up on dear old Dad:second: (417-8x_My 1st tournament ever)

Am I a proud Dad?:bounce:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I take archery serious (as serious as u can with a 2 yr old in stroller behind me) Shot my best 3D season ever last yr.. and started this season with last yrs average...But I have never and will never shoot for pics in bikini..but thats cuz I dont wear 1 ever.. lol And as for the guys drullin over t&a.. that happens everywhere except on the ranges I have been on.. They take me serious cuz they have seen me shoot.. And I have gained a lot of respect from all of them.. That and havin a 6'2" 270# hubby dont hurt nuthin.. lol


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a passion for archery! And I totally see where you are coming from... It kinda bothered me too, but I know a lot of the ladies on here are just in love with archery as I am... Hope those pictures don't leave a bad taste in your mouth about the site...


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*I am passionate about both Archery & Bowhunting*

Archery is a good clean health All American Sport great for kids of allages.

My daughters watch the Outdoor shows and wish they could shoot like Laura & Tiffany, Tina & Gina, Vicci & Nicole, etc
Tiffany, Nicole and Laura would be good role models for my 3 daughters and I hope they turn out to be as nice and wonderful as the ladies on TV 


TRACY

PS All of them are crackerjack bowhunters too


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

aggiegoddess said:


> Archery is a good clean health All American Sport great for kids of allages.
> 
> My daughters watch the Outdoor shows and wish they could shoot like Laura & Tiffany, Tina & Gina, Vicci & Nicole, etc
> Tiffany, Nicole and Laura would be good role models for my 3 daughters and I hope they turn out to be as nice and wonderful as the ladies on TV
> ...


They are good role models for the girls. I wish I had someone to mentor when I started out in this sport 12 years ago. The way I pass on the tradition is every year I give my old bow to a young lady. Well as for the sex sells thing, I am not intimidated by it at all. To each his own, you will get that in any sport. Hell, in everyday life. Do what you love and love what you do , everything else just doesn't matter. Archery is an individual sport, we all have our own style. Variety is the spice of life. :darkbeer:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Admiral Vixen said:


> I wish I had someone to mentor when I started out in this sport 12 years ago. The way I pass on the tradition is every year I give my old bow to a young lady.


Consider getting your Basic or intermediate Coaching Cert and working with the kids?

I cannot think of any local range that would be against starting a 6 week free youth introductory course either "girls only" or mixed. Most of them have a couple of Genesis bows and some range arrows already, and of course they have the range, but are lacking adults that will give their time and commit. And we all know, if they girls start hanging out at the range, the boys will eventually follow. The range owners know if the kids come the parents will follow and the wallets will follow too! Talk to the principal of the local elementary school and see if you can send fliers home w/ the girls. If you stress safety, fun, and free parent will love you.

If you find it as rewarding as my wife, daughters and I have, you might even consider starting your own archery program somewhere, all you need to start id a target a few light recurves of Genesis bows a couple dozen arrows and an empty gymnasium or large room. A community center or church is a good place to look for free space.

If you or anybody else want to explore this notion further check out the NADA website http://www.teacharchery.org/

As you can tell we are very passionate about bringing archery to our community youth, because we have seen what an amazing tool it can be for reaching at risk youth and giving them self esteem and pride in themselves and getting them off the couch and out from behind the computer for a few hours a week. A lot of our kids are what I call the "last picked" kids. the ones that well are picked last when they are in gym class and picking teams. they are not the fastest or strongest or tallest. But that's the great thing about archery, they don't have to be! Almost all of them never though there was a sport they could participate in and be good at, and feel good about themselves doing. And that is something every kid needs. especially in these days of teen and even pre-teen smoking, drinking, drugs, and gangs, 30% high school drop-out rates and teen pregnancy running rampant.

I'm always available to answer questions via PM here or by cell at (901)283-5890


----------



## ArcheryGirl12 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Ignore the Rude Talk*

I'm only 15 years old and I take archery very seriously. I first got into archery because of Gary LeVox, the lead singer of Rascal Flatts. I love everything about archery. Archery is looked down upon when you're a 15 year old girl from New Jersey, but I really don't care. :smile: It does not matter to me how many times a day I get made fun of for being a "boy" or a "hillbilly" or any of that stuff. I'll keep on shootin' no matter what they say! :shade:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

ArcheryGirl12 said:


> I'm only 15 years old and I take archery very seriously. I first got into archery because of Gary LeVox, the lead singer of Rascal Flatts. I love everything about archery. Archery is looked down upon when you're a 15 year old girl from New Jersey, but I really don't care. :smile: It does not matter to me how many times a day I get made fun of for being a "boy" or a "hillbilly" or any of that stuff. I'll keep on shootin' no matter what they say! :shade:


I love seein all the new ladies showin up, essp. the younger ones.. And we as ladies get looked down on for bein in anything "outdoorsie".. I am glad to say I finaly get taken seriously here on the range and at the local shops.. I guess I just had to prove to em I was serious about it, stickin with it and the fact that I can out shoot most of em helps too ....:shade: Keep it up no matter the "smack" or "trash" talk that goes on..


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

ArcheryGirl12 said:


> I'm only 15 years old and I take archery very seriously. I first got into archery because of Gary LeVox, the lead singer of Rascal Flatts. I love everything about archery. Archery is looked down upon when you're a 15 year old girl from New Jersey, but I really don't care. :smile: It does not matter to me how many times a day I get made fun of for being a "boy" or a "hillbilly" or any of that stuff. I'll keep on shootin' no matter what they say! :shade:


Good for you girl!!


----------



## mathewsgirl03 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mystic I understand where you are coming from. Where I am from I have not met a lot of ladies who take shooting as serious as I do. However, I do live a hop skip and jump from SCBIRDDOGMOMMA and she is GREAT! : )

To me it seems like they are only in it to look hot or sexy bc they think guys like that sort of thing. Which I am sure they do, but once these girls get up and shoot, it's obvious they are not in the sport for the right reasons. 

Just try and surround yourself with people who love this great sport as much as you do. And let your own talents shine through. You will gain the respect you want!


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

ArcheryGirl12 said:


> I'm only 15 years old and I take archery very seriously. I first got into archery because of Gary LeVox, the lead singer of Rascal Flatts. I love everything about archery. Archery is looked down upon when you're a 15 year old girl from New Jersey, but I really don't care. :smile: It does not matter to me how many times a day I get made fun of for being a "boy" or a "hillbilly" or any of that stuff. I'll keep on shootin' no matter what they say! :shade:


You go girl!

IMO when the "boys" are at their rudest and crudest ... you're usually threatening them with your skills!

Don't be afraid of the boy, hillbilly, tomboy, etc. lines. You know what you want... go out and get it!


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

I take my archery pretty serious, although I still like to have fun. I'm not offended by pretty archers, but do roll my eyes when an advertisment has a lady acting "ditzy" just because she's a girl or presenting her body assets so that you can't miss them or there's a lady hunter that has a bunch of makeup & jewelry on with her hair all done up nicely. I just roll my eyes and remind myself that sex sells. I don't take it personal. Yeah, yeah I know that many of these ladies have great personalities in real life and are awesome archers it's just gotten really noticable in the past year. JMO If you're offended by something I would try to avoid those topics. The ladies forum is pretty safe, there's a bunch of fun and loving ladies with great ideas and opinions!


----------



## anniepluvlibs (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm new to the sport, but I started because of my husband's encouragement. I'm not really thrilled with some of the pics, but I don't let it bother me. I just focus on how much I'm enjoying archery! After all he's my husband and he probably wouldn't be a man if he didn't look!


----------



## ShadyGirl (Feb 16, 2010)

*Just like on TV dont let some nuddie commercials keep you from watching the show!*

I am also Very new to the sport started shooting about 6 weeks ago and have already bought a years membership to a sooting range, and spent too much money making my bow nice.

I take it seriously, as serious as I can be with some thing I am new at
I shot a 120-6X out of 30 arrows the other day. Working alot on my form and my grouping.


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Glad you stopped by the women's forum!  As the "sticky" reads.. this isn't a dating service, and if any of the FEW "jerks" stop in to "wolf whistle" or make inappropriate comments, there are moderators that'll take care of 'em!
> 
> Yeah, sometimes a thread is started in the general archery forum or somewhere, with some guy posting pics of his wife or girlfriend holding a bow, (or some advertisement with a "sexy" model holding a bow) and trying to get the other guys to look and make comments about how "hot" she is or whatever.. small-minded men stuff.. and when one over-grown "boy" acts up, other over-grown "boys" think they've gotta chime in and try to out-do each other.. But there are GOOD guys that post too, guys that are genuinely PROUD of the archery accomplishments of the women in their lives, that are truly wanting to get there wives, girlfriends, daughters and mothers involved and be successful.
> Anyway, stop on by the women's forum, have fun, learn stuff, enjoy the stories and successes of your fellow lady shooters, share some stories of your own.. it's all good!  I can only DREAM of shooting as well as many of these ladies, but they're always great to answer questions and they aren't trying to "one-up" each other all the time, like a lot of the guys threads!  Happy shooting!


 thanku 4 ur reply&i am realy startn 2enjoy the site/forum.


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

mathewsgirl03 said:


> Mystic I understand where you are coming from. Where I am from I have not met a lot of ladies who take shooting as serious as I do. However, I do live a hop skip and jump from SCBIRDDOGMOMMA and she is GREAT! : )
> 
> To me it seems like they are only in it to look hot or sexy bc they think guys like that sort of thing. Which I am sure they do, but once these girls get up and shoot, it's obvious they are not in the sport for the right reasons.
> 
> Just try and surround yourself with people who love this great sport as much as you do. And let your own talents shine through. You will gain the respect you want!


thankyou!! was wondering were i fit in 2the archery world! im NOT a pinup girl &am new 2 the sport but already love it &absorb watever my hubby tells/teachs me!! tnx 4the reply.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

SpOtFyRe said:


> You go girl!
> 
> IMO when the "boys" are at their rudest and crudest ... you're usually threatening them with your skills!
> 
> Don't be afraid of the boy, hillbilly, tomboy, etc. lines. You know what you want... go out and get it!


That is the way to do it. There is a local girl here who has only been shootin for 2 yrs. now. She is 15. And on the 3D range she can keep up with the ladies.. At 5 spot league she was shootin in the youth class.. which was her and 6 or 7 boys. Her 1st yr. she did Ok. Her dad bought her her 2nd bow (a Hoyt from shop owners wife). Went into 2nd league and won it.. After boys trash talkin her. lol She proved herself..


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

I too am new to archery. I really love shooting my bow. My boyfriend sells archery products, so I take it very seriously. I think we should encourage our fellow women archers and mentor the girls.


----------



## smower34 (Feb 7, 2010)

I, too, am fairly new to archery. My husband and daughter also shoot. When I am not having a good shooting day at the range, my hubby says "get in ur happy place" - My reply always is "I am in my happy place!" - I really enjoy it. I am just getting into this site and have not seen much of the nude pics, but I get on to forums that I am particularly interested in - like this one caught my eye. I also would like to get info and know some female archers. All this advice from men doesn't always work for me.


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

*Omg!*



MrsMysticFlight said:


> I got on here the other day at my husbands recommendation and got a little upset with all the half naked women in pictures and really upset me. I take my archery and hunting very seriously. My husband got me into shooting couple years ago and I really enjoy it but seeing all the t*ts and a** on here really upset me.
> 
> Just wondering if I am the only woman that really wonders if these half naked women such as "laura" really are taking the sport to heart or are just a paid face to sell.


I literally laughed out loud! Have ya done any research or are you just flinging arrows at me......your comments are examples I give to people all the time wondering why so many women start in this sport and quickly take the fastest exit door out. It's much more productive and welcoming to be positive and nice. But thats just my little old opinion I guess....... I was unaware I was a paid face as I have not seen a single check for such services. I'd love to see these pictures you speak of with my breasts and hind quarters showing.....I've never seen them I guess.

remember......"be fabulous"....if ya can 

"laura" XOXOX


----------



## MrsMysticFlight (Feb 11, 2010)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I literally laughed out loud! Have ya done any research or are you just flinging arrows at me......your comments are examples I give to people all the time wondering why so many women start in this sport and quickly take the fastest exit door out. It's much more productive and welcoming to be positive and nice. But thats just my little old opinion I guess....... I was unaware I was a paid face as I have not seen a single check for such services. I'd love to see these pictures you speak of with my breasts and hind quarters showing.....I've never seen them I guess.
> 
> remember......"be fabulous"....if ya can
> 
> "laura" XOXOX


well hello there. glad 2give you a good chuckle&flinging [email protected] was a valid question i had bout the faces that sell the bows.im new 2the sport&live in a small town &was looking for sum everyday women folk that pick up a bow with the same passion&zest for it as i do.thank you AT for this forum!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Laura*

DREAMS do come true!!! Congrats on your new Hunting show. So what 's next the Culinary School or the Bakery. ? Keep us posted for the dates and times for your show!! Can't wait. Fabulous!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfXP1IUSVtc

Congrats Again

Kimberley


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

*seriously*

I have been shooting with my bow for about a year now. I used to shoot when i was younger with my dad a few times a year, but until i got my own bow, i wasnt sure what it was all about. I grew up hunting with guns, now my guns are seeming to collect dust. I cant put down my bow. I take it with me everywhere. (well anywhere where i can get a shot in)... I have become really into it and super interested in what else it has to offer. My dad makes his own long bows, recurves, arrows... so i am getting into more and more... I dont understand why women post pictures of themselves like that on here. I dont think they are serious. They are just looking for some A** themselves. I think girls who post pictures of themselves on a site like this are just being immature. What bothers me is that some girls claim to hunt, fish, and love the outdoors. Lord forbid they actually have to do some dirty work. You know???? They wont clean their animals, or step in cow crap... just really gets under my skin.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I post pictures of me shooting on here.... doesnt mean that im not "real" I work in an archery shop do all my own bow set up, tuning, ext.. Field Dress ALL my animals... Hunt by myself....... I dont think you should judge somone by a picture they post. I am a blonde who by looks would you would automaticly think of me in your "fake" category But i Shoot year round, and hunt harder then some men  Dont Judge somone by what they look like, or pictures they post... Girls can be pretty and still get dirty!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I literally laughed out loud! Have ya done any research or are you just flinging arrows at me......your comments are examples I give to people all the time wondering why so many women start in this sport and quickly take the fastest exit door out. It's much more productive and welcoming to be positive and nice. But thats just my little old opinion I guess....... I was unaware I was a paid face as I have not seen a single check for such services. I'd love to see these pictures you speak of with my breasts and hind quarters showing.....I've never seen them I guess.
> 
> remember......"be fabulous"....if ya can
> 
> "laura" XOXOX



So when are you coming back to the ASA circuit?


----------



## sebarrier (Feb 28, 2005)

backwoodsbarbie said:


> I have been shooting with my bow for about a year now. I used to shoot when i was younger with my dad a few times a year, but until i got my own bow, i wasnt sure what it was all about. I grew up hunting with guns, now my guns are seeming to collect dust. I cant put down my bow. I take it with me everywhere. (well anywhere where i can get a shot in)... I have become really into it and super interested in what else it has to offer. My dad makes his own long bows, recurves, arrows... so i am getting into more and more... I dont understand why women post pictures of themselves like that on here. I dont think they are serious. They are just looking for some A** themselves. I think girls who post pictures of themselves on a site like this are just being immature. What bothers me is that some girls claim to hunt, fish, and love the outdoors. Lord forbid they actually have to do some dirty work. You know???? They wont clean their animals, or step in cow crap... just really gets under my skin.




Everyone comes from different backgrounds and is at a different place in life. If you are like me and grew up in the country and are used to working hard and playing in the woods, getting dirty probably is the least of your worries. Heck, I even enjoy it most of the time. But I do understand that some people didn't grow up like that and then may get into hunting and fishing later on in life and it takes them some time to develop a strong stomach when it comes to gutting a deer or any animal. That's ok. As long as they eat what they kill, I'm cool with it. Nothing worse than an animal being killed only for its horns or in vain. 

That said, I would probably avoid stepping in cow crap if I could help it. :cow:


~Sarah


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I literally laughed out loud! Have ya done any research or are you just flinging arrows at me......your comments are examples I give to people all the time wondering why so many women start in this sport and quickly take the fastest exit door out. It's much more productive and welcoming to be positive and nice. But thats just my little old opinion I guess....... I was unaware I was a paid face as I have not seen a single check for such services. I'd love to see these pictures you speak of with my breasts and hind quarters showing.....I've never seen them I guess.
> 
> remember......"be fabulous"....if ya can
> 
> "laura" XOXOX


Very classy and great response to a somewhat nasty post. Laura - I too am looking forward to watching Redfield Redzone this fall. You set a perfect example as to how hard work and dedication can achieve wonders!

-Steve


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Beastmaster said:


> Very classy and great response to a somewhat nasty post. Laura - I too am looking forward to watching Redfield Redzone this fall. You set a perfect example as to how hard work and dedication can achieve wonders!
> 
> -Steve


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello girls. Pardon me for taking an interest in hearing what the women have to say.
After all I'm a father of 2 beautiful young womem whom have both participated in archery. When then were shooting they both had a level of seriousness but I know that neither expected there to be any need to half dressed to compete. My youngest often wore tight shirts that during the time she would be drawing her bow enhanced her good looks. But it did not bother her to be observed doing this. 
Do most women know that even if you cover up in heavy hunting clothes, most of us guys can pick you out by the way you move ?


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in agreement with Laura, and we need to support the women of this sport. I have a beautiful wife, and two daughters that shoot, and hunt. All of which are very proud of Laura. So she is beautiful, so what! She is a caring person who consistently goes the extra mile to bring an smile, and help out whenever she can. She has never portrayed herself as anything other than a person to be proud of, and a role model. I hope that my daughters grow up to have the courage, and passion, to excel that she has!!! Laura, if your out there, all of us here is WI have tons of respect for you, and thanks for coming to speak at our wonderful WI Bowhunters banquet!!
CAM:thumbs_up


----------



## satchmo (Oct 25, 2007)

*My wife is as serious as me*

My wife picked up a bow about two years ago and won't even pick up a gun to hunt squirrels with now.
This past weekend was opening weekend of turkey season. When my wife(Delila) went to pull her blind out the friday before it was gone. Some scumsucker took it off of one of our leases. 
She didn't go because she didn't have a blind to use. She could have taken the shotgun and sat on the ground, but she is devoted to bowhunting.
She took her first two deer with her bow this season and a hog about a month before season started this past year.
She's set up with a new blind and is ready to head out this weekend.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

satchmo said:


> My wife picked up a bow about two years ago and won't even pick up a gun to hunt squirrels with now.
> This past weekend was opening weekend of turkey season. When my wife(Delila) went to pull her blind out the friday before it was gone. Some scumsucker took it off of one of our leases.
> She didn't go because she didn't have a blind to use. She could have taken the shotgun and sat on the ground, but she is devoted to bowhunting.
> She took her first two deer with her bow this season and a hog about a month before season started this past year.
> She's set up with a new blind and is ready to head out this weekend.


Good luck to her on the wood chickens!!!


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

i am very seriuos about the sport! I am nothing to look at while I shoot, but I promise you that people are looking at my target while I shoot!! We need all the women we can get into the sport and I agree the numbers are growing. Single parents have put new prespective into women in archery. I have never thought of archery as an avenue for anything but good clean competition. You don't have to be the fastest, strongest, best looking to shoot the center out of a target! good luck to you all in whatever your ventures, just shoot!

Kelly Ward


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> Hello girls. Pardon me for taking an interest in hearing what the women have to say.
> After all I'm a father of 2 beautiful young womem whom have both participated in archery. When then were shooting they both had a level of seriousness but I know that neither expected there to be any need to half dressed to compete. My youngest often wore tight shirts that during the time she would be drawing her bow enhanced her good looks. But it did not bother her to be observed doing this.
> Do most women know that even if you cover up in heavy hunting clothes, most of us guys can pick you out by the way you move ?


I'm confused in your last phrase........

Did you mean that you guys can pick out a woman dressed in heavy hunting clothes or pick out a fake girl? sorry just confused as to what you meant.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

kward said:


> i am very seriuos about the sport! I am nothing to look at while I shoot, but I promise you that people are looking at my target while I shoot!! We need all the women we can get into the sport and I agree the numbers are growing. Single parents have put new prespective into women in archery. I have never thought of archery as an avenue for anything but good clean competition. You don't have to be the fastest, strongest, best looking to shoot the center out of a target! good luck to you all in whatever your ventures, just shoot!
> 
> Kelly Ward


Well said Kelly!  And congrats on some VERY fine shooting at Vegas!  You pro ladies ROCK!  Gives the rest of us some great role models and goals to strive toward!  Keep up the great shooting!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

buckeye_girl said:


> I'm confused in your last phrase........
> 
> Did you mean that you guys can pick out a woman dressed in heavy hunting clothes or pick out a fake girl? sorry just confused as to what you meant.


We walk differently- usually with a lot more side-to-side action. :shade:


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> We walk differently- usually with a lot more side-to-side action. :shade:


Thats what I assumed he meant but I wanted to make sure he wasn't saying they could spot a 'fake' girl by her walk lol


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think most of you know, I take archery very seriously. We’ve spent the last year building a company around our mission statement of “empowering women to participate in shooting sports with confidence!” We have had a great year, and contributed to the overall growth of women in the industry. I’ve been very blessed to meet many of the archers referred to also as models. Granted these are beautiful women, but they also share our passion for the sport and want to encourage more women, like we do, to participate. I often get asked questions during interviews, what do I think of the other women out there, and my answer is the always the same, “any women who is putting herself out in the public to promote the sport, is doing a service for all of us.” 

Since Laura was mentioned by name, I would like to share what I’ve learned when I’ve met on several occasions. She volunteers to talk to young women, and motivates them to achieve greatness in their lives. She volunteers to go to Iraq with the USO to support our troops (not sure that trip ever went off, but she was trying to go). She is humble and extremely gracious and kind. I believe she not only takes archery seriously, but she takes the opportunity she’s been given to make a difference more seriously. 

I’m glad everyone is supporting more gals in archery! Thanks, and Shoot Like A Girl!!!


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I take it very serious. I shoot all the time to make my shot better! I love shooting all types of archery from field,fita,3d and spots. I see my coach as much as I can. Im in texas for my first national 3d this year. I have been all over just to shoot and meet new people. I love this sport and would do anything just to keep in this sport.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

buckeye_girl said:


> Thats what I assumed he meant but I wanted to make sure he wasn't saying they could spot a 'fake' girl by her walk lol


If you've ever been to OLongapo outside Subic Bay you'd be surprised just how convincing the fake girls are... I'm just saying, many have been fooled  :vom:


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

archeryis4girlz said:


> I literally laughed out loud! Have ya done any research or are you just flinging arrows at me......your comments are examples I give to people all the time wondering why so many women start in this sport and quickly take the fastest exit door out. It's much more productive and welcoming to be positive and nice. But thats just my little old opinion I guess....... I was unaware I was a paid face as I have not seen a single check for such services. I'd love to see these pictures you speak of with my breasts and hind quarters showing.....I've never seen them I guess.
> 
> remember......"be fabulous"....if ya can
> 
> "laura" XOXOX


Just want to add my comments that Laura actually sets a good example of how to deal with the grown-up boys around here.
if you follow some of the posts men made about her, she always handled it with such grace and positive attitude. There are some suggestive comments or remarks which has no place in a civilized society. And in so many ways, those derisive comments hurt more than the 'arrows' you (MrsMysticFlight) have flung' at her. Although there was perhaps some mix-up between Laura and the Martin Girls.

I have been into archery since the 1990's, and being a woman in a surrounding of then mostly 'manly' sport. It was tough! But it is no tougher than my working place where I can get bypassed for promotion not because of my lack of ability but because I am a woman. And there is always men's talk when I walked by their cubicles. The same positive attitude Laura has shown also helped me to get by with all of these non-sense back then. But unlike the work place, archery sport is a fair and square business. When your arrow hit the X and your macho grown-up-boy competitors can't, you have put them in their place.


----------

